# WHAT'S THE WAY OUT? (please)



## Guest (Nov 20, 2005)

Whats the way out, if the DP is formed through tons of anxiety and complexities within the person? how do i escape this hell....??

please, anybody answer


----------



## LISA NICHOLS (Sep 3, 2005)

im nearly 28 and still ask that question ive had dp/dr for many many years !!! but i finid if you think about it all the time its constantley with you.

you need to occupy yourself do normal easy things even housework helps ( although its not nice lol )

but the key to gettin better well the start i believe is keep yourself busy when u feel yourself slippin back to "thinkin" too much get up and do something!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2005)

Hi Eros,

I would agree with Lisa, but at the same time it's important not to ignore it completely, and not to just push it down somewhere and forget about it. I'm not a doctor but I know that you should always bring it out and know what's happening to you, and the more you know about it the less you will fear it and let it impact you.

It's frightening because it is a very unfamiliar feeling, and unpleasant since you feel like you are depressed and your senses are gone. That feeling is just a trick and is temporary, and recovering from it won't happen overnight, but it does eventually. It happens to a lot of people, and they are normal people, are not crazy (a crazy person won't know he's crazy -- it'll take a psychiatrist tell them), and make a recovery.

Best advice is go out and do something active with friends, do some sports, just hang out and talk, or whatever you like to do. Try to really avoid video games or anything lacking interaction for too long. Don't drink alcohol or do any recreational drugs. For me that's what does it. I'm also not scared of it like I was when I got it because I know it now, and it's nothing that can kill or hurt me.

Hope this helps  
Ask away if you have any questions

Thanks 
Sam


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2005)

Sam,

first off let me say thank you for replying to my article. i was starting to wonder if anyone would or not, but you did so i am grateful.

like i know i need to get out more and especially develop more of a social life, but....and theres always but(jk), but seriously i feel like i have lost my identity on so many levels.

First of all, without dp issues, i just have plain identity problems period, mainly around sexuality, which caused me great stress growing up.
But the main thing is that i feel this extremely upsetting and horrific disconnect between my feelings and thoughts and myself. I cant put it into words so im not even going to try, but it has to be dp or something. Its like the more i think about it and try to figure it out, the more tangled it gets and no answer still.

I understand what you are saying, but at the same time, i have tried the "ignore it approach" by trying to not let it interfere with my life, and it does not seem to work. i literally feel as if i dont know who i am or what i feel, its strange as hell, sometimes i have to leave class and its the main thing which makes me lose social contact. its really really extremely a problem. ive been hospitalized 6 times and even arrested, suicide attempts, you name it. its really screwed up.

Once agin i cant describe the thing that happens to me, it just is so frustrating.

eric


----------



## LISA NICHOLS (Sep 3, 2005)

i dont mean litrally ignore it what i mean is when ur feeling really bad occupy yourself  
when your a little better then its time to face the problem as you will be stronger !!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2005)

Eric,

I hear what you're saying, and it really sounds like DP, but I'm not qualified to tell you. Only a psychiatrist would be able to determine what it is. I have a friend psychiatrist and he was able to quickly diagnose it -- I had no idea what it was called, or that it even had a name. Before it was scary because it was so weird and I didn't think so many people would be experiencing the same thing that I am. But they are! And they get better, and go on with their lives. Psychiatrist can help you to bring the probem out, to face it, to eliminate stress or factors which may be causing it, and will help you get better. I keep saying 'help' because it requires effort from you. A lot of people don't give the effort, and continue living with the problem. 
There are great things we can do with our lives. We can put them on the line or give them up for a good cause, we can raise a family and take care of our friends and family, we can experience all the great things and places in this world. Or we can just sit in a locked room, elude it and ponder away how much it sucks day after day. I think the choice we make depends on our frame of mind, and we have complete power over that, even when it sometimes seems like we don't. If you didn't have control, you wouldn't think anything was wrong with you.

Again, if you have any questions, please ask away
Sam


----------



## Guest_ (Sep 17, 2005)

acceptance helps. Putting your fears and obsessive thoughts on paper helps. Exercise helps. Distraction helps. Eating healthy helps. Reading helps. Watching tv. Cooking. Music. Art.

I most reccomend writing down your fears and obsessions. If your biggest fear if of DP itself, then you could just be caught up in a cycle where your fear of DP is causing your DP. But, there could also be some doubts about other things that i might not be helping you either.

things that dont help: rumination, exitentialism, obsessing, fear, fear of dp (which will create dp :wink: ) doubt, hopeless outlook on situation, meaningless worldview, acid, DMT, shrooms... yea. Thats all i got, sorry!


----------



## ledganteast (May 12, 2006)

Eros said:


> Whats the way out, if the DP is formed through tons of anxiety and complexities within the person? how do i escape this hell....??
> 
> please, anybody answer


Ignore it,refuse to believe it,and definately occupy your mind as much as HUMANLY possible.Pretend there is no such thing as DP.


----------



## hurley (May 16, 2006)

> things that dont help: rumination, exitentialism, obsessing, fear, fear of dp (which will create dp ) doubt, hopeless outlook on situation, meaningless worldview, acid, DMT, shrooms... yea. Thats all i got, sorry!


For me that is depersonalisation. It is not criteria that does not help, it is the disease itself. You have intellectualised every situation in life and all you can do is go over them again and again....for me, my every action is questioned, everything. How the hell do I even begin to break the cycle, and 're-wire' my brain?


----------

